# Craftsman Front Tine Tiller Issue



## dxvoyager (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello all! This is my first post on this site. Hope I don't screw it up. 

The model # I have is 917.292490. I recently replaced the camshaft and the crankcase cover. When I start it, I get exhaust through the exhaust. It also seems I get exhaust through the carb. When I cover the carb opening, the tiller wants to die. Now I'm pretty sure the carb is supposed to suck air in, not push it out. Do I have a timing problem? If so, how do I fix it specifically?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Wecome to the Forum!..dxvoyager.. Could be timing, or valve maybe someone can help with more info on this question.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Is it doing it at high speed?
How does it run at high speed?

Briggs OHV engines have a bump on the intake lobe of the camshaft. At LOW engine speed, You MIGHT get a bit of "blow back" to the carb as the compression release is 'bumping" the intake valve. It should disappear at high speed.

Did you adjust the valves with the piston 1/4" ATDC?

That's supposed to be a Briggs 110402-0206-E1


----------

